# 5th time around



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Took me 5 tries to get this AMT 57 Ford Fairlane together the right way !!!*


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Looks very nice. That old 312 brings back some memories.
Nice work, and a great looking '57.


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

You sure got it together the right way. Looks great, very clean, nice detail, and a nice paintjob.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

5th times the charm! Looks great!
Chris


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Superb work on the gold, front 3/4 spear! That's not easy, ya done 'er proud!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks great Stangfreak!:thumbsup: 
I really like your choice of colours !

Chris.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

I'd say the work was worth it, this is one of the nicest builds of this kit I've seen. Beautiful job!


----------



## Ford_Toyota (Feb 21, 2010)

SUPERB. 


Ford SuperCharger


----------

